# euthanasia drugs found in certain dog foods



## seattleK (Feb 23, 2017)

This came up in my feed and I thought of sharing. Certain dog food brands are testing for common animal euthanasia drugs... Evidence they are using euthanized animals in their food?

FDA to investigate after ABC7 exposes euthanasia drug in dog food | WJLA


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Thanks for sharing this!


----------



## debr1776 (Feb 4, 2018)

Heartbreaking.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Nutro and many other brands got busted with these euthanasia drugs in their food in the 90s, and the FDA cracked down dramatically. Things had been quiet on that front and it seems like everyone kind of took their eye of the ball and forgot about that episode in the 90s....until the Evanger's mess last year. And now this Gravy Train thing. Susan at the Truth About Pet Food website has been doing very good work on this issue.

Rendered meal ingredients have been the exposure source for this every time. The rendering plants seem to sometimes adulterate the meals they sell to pet food producers -- sometimes even throwing species into the rendering pot other than those put on the food labels. People used to say chicken meal was a "good" ingredient because it meant higher meat content. I don't think so anymore.

Check out Rawz, a new meal-free kibble from a family with deep roots making high-quality food. They're using dehydrated meat instead of meat meals, to have a high meat content without the contamination risk. They also offer excellent source transparency.


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

I initially glossed over this one (I don't feed Gravy Train and don't really know anyone who does) until I read the entire article a friend just sent me.



> Big Heart Brands is also the maker of Meow Mix, Milk Bone, Kibbles’n Bits, 9 Lives, *Natural Balance*, Pup-Peroni, Gravy Train, Nature’s Recipe, Canine Carry Outs, Milo’s Kitchen, Alley Cat, Jerky Treats, Meaty Bone, Pounce and Snausages.


Really disappointed in this. Our family's cattledog has done wonderfully on NB, after major issues with other foods. Time to change.


----------



## Shane'sDad (Jul 22, 2010)

Wow !... while switching to grain free... Natural Balance & Natures Recipe are two of the six brands I've tried. I would think considering what happened in the "90s AND the cost of some highly thought of dog food brands... they'd be manufacturing foods I wouldn't have to second guess....every time I put some in my dogs bowls. There sure is a very real need for a federal agency to 'police" the pet food industry --and nothing but pet food...... Thank You to the OP for this thread.


----------



## thegooseman90 (Feb 24, 2017)

So basically the food plants are rendering animals that have been euthanized using pentobarbital and it's making its way into the food. It violates federal law as it's not allowed to be used to euthanize any animal that's meant to be a food source but the levels aren't fatal.


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

Has anyone come across any source that clearly states if this contamination is across both canned and dry food? The few articles I've read so far seem to imply that it's only wet canned foods that have been tested. Correct me if I'm wrong in thinking this is for what ever reason a wet canned food issue at present. Not that that makes it acceptable. It is not. In the article linked it states they tested "wet" food. Has anyone come across any reports of testing of dry food for this drug? 
Dry kibble is much more popular than wet food in general. Wondering why no one is testing dry food?


----------



## Craig Caughlin (Oct 17, 2007)

If you think about the FDA regulations and what is legally allowed in food, it's stunning. Add to that the foods that contain known carcinogenics, and you'll shake your head.

Think about it - many pet foods start with food that was rejected for human consumption, i.e. "feed grade" (FDA’s Compliance Policy “CPG Sec. 675.100 Diversion of Contaminated Food for Animal Use” - http://www.fda.gov/ICECI/ComplianceManuals/CompliancePolicyGuidanceManual/ucm074693.htm) because it is contaminated with rodent, roach, or bird excreta...", Compliance Policy “CPG Sec. 675.200 Diversion of Adulterated Food to Acceptable Animal Feed Use” - http://www.fda.gov/ICECI/ComplianceManuals/CompliancePolicyGuidanceManual/ucm074694.htm , and Compliance Policy “CPG Sec. 690.300 Canned Pet Food” states “Pet food consisting of material from diseased animals or animals which have died otherwise than by slaughter, which is in violation of 402(a)(5) will not ordinarily be actionable, if it is not otherwise in violation of the law. It will be considered fit for animal consumption.” - http://www.fda.gov/ICECI/ComplianceManuals/CompliancePolicyGuidanceManual/ucm074710.htm

It's awful the FDA is so flexible with what's allowed in pet foods.

I don't *think* these people are still in business, but I saved this from their website, ""We are the pet food manufacturers list. If you have chicken, fish, beef or even vegetables that you need to sell to a petfood manufacture save yourself the trouble and give us a call." If you are looking for a list of pet food manufacturers and you found us it’s more than likely because you have a product that HACCP (Hazard Analysis Critical Control Point (HACCP) - http://www.fda.gov/Food/GuidanceRegulation/HACCP/) deems you can’t responsibly sell it for human consumption. Why destroy the product when you can sell it to the pet food manufacturers? You can spend all day making phone calls and sending email’s to various pet food manufacturers but trust me you will never have the years of contacts we have. We turn your trouble into revenue into $. Save yourself the trouble and your companies resources and give us a call and let us know exactly what kind of product you have, what temperature it was raised up to and what you are looking to salvage out of your spoiled food product and let us handle the rest for you. We are the pet food manufacturing resource list you have been looking for. More time than often we are able to get clients like yourself more than you are asking for. We usually charge a small fee of 8% to solve your problem. Source - https://web.archive.org/web/2015090...od.com/html/pet_food_manufacturers_list_.html

And here's another one of my favorites: "Many manufacturing companies rely on Midwest Ingredients, Inc. to find a place in the market for their waste stream." Source: Services - Midwest Ingredients

Craig


----------



## JBjunior (Feb 8, 2018)

thegooseman90 said:


> So basically the food plants are rendering animals that have been euthanized using pentobarbital and it's making its way into the food. It violates federal law as it's not allowed to be used to euthanize any animal that's meant to be a food source but the levels aren't fatal.


That is very concerning. There are always people like to save money, I like to think this kind of thing is very rare.


----------



## Craig Caughlin (Oct 17, 2007)

I help manage another newsgroup for dogs with members located all over the world.

One of our list member took these photos below. The first photo was taken as this truck passed them down the freeway. The second photos shows the same truck (if you look carefully through the fence) parked at a Purina Plant.

Craig


----------



## Nagi (Jan 6, 2017)




----------



## Nagi (Jan 6, 2017)

http://wjla.com/features/7-on-your-...fter-abc7-exposes-euthanasia-drug-in-dog-food


----------



## IllinoisNative (Feb 2, 2010)

WIBackpacker said:


> Really disappointed in this. Our family's cattledog has done wonderfully on NB, after major issues with other foods. Time to change.


Same. Really disappointed. Today is the day I wean my old dog off NB. My younger one is on Earthborn grainfree. I may do this for both, now.


----------



## JBjunior (Feb 8, 2018)

Craig Caughlin said:


> I help manage another newsgroup for dogs with members located all over the world.
> 
> One of our list member took these photos below. The first photo was taken as this truck passed them down the freeway. The second photos shows the same truck (if you look carefully through the fence) parked at a Purina Plant.
> 
> Craig


It does look very similar, though the photo leaves a lot of detail out that could confirm. Regardless, couldn't the truck be picking up inedible food to take elsewhere?


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

Springbrz said:


> Has anyone come across any source that clearly states if this contamination is across both canned and dry food? The few articles I've read so far seem to imply that it's only wet canned foods that have been tested. Correct me if I'm wrong in thinking this is for what ever reason a wet canned food issue at present. Not that that makes it acceptable. It is not. In the article linked it states they tested "wet" food. Has anyone come across any reports of testing of dry food for this drug?
> Dry kibble is much more popular than wet food in general. Wondering why no one is testing dry food?


The offending food this time around was a Gravy Train formula in cans (wet).



> One brand, Gravy Train, repeatedly came back positive for pentobarbital, according to the station. Out of the 15 cans tested, nine tested positive.


The greater problem is that they actually aren't testing *any* Natural Balance batches for pentobarbital..... wet or dry. I'm picking on NB because that's the one that affects me, but it is likely that other brands manufactured by the same parent company are the same. 

It is possible that with increased pressure and many inquiries a company might add this test to their safety protocols, but at this point they aren't.


----------



## Craig Caughlin (Oct 17, 2007)

JBjunior said:


> It does look very similar, though the photo leaves a lot of detail out that could confirm. Regardless, couldn't the truck be picking up inedible food to take elsewhere?


It is a truck with that same verbiage; I can assure you. The image I've uploaded has been reduced in Photoshop simply to make the file size smaller. I have the original image and it IS the same type of truck. 

You ask, "couldn't the truck be picking up inedible food to take elsewhere?". I suppose so, but given Purina's reputation based upon their track history of animal foods, let me just say that you are WAY more open-minded than Craig is!



Craig


----------



## JBjunior (Feb 8, 2018)

Craig Caughlin said:


> It is a truck with that same verbiage; I can assure you. The image I've uploaded has been reduced in Photoshop simply to make the file size smaller. I have the original image and it IS the same type of truck.
> 
> You ask, "couldn't the truck be picking up inedible food to take elsewhere?". I suppose so, but given Purina's reputation based upon their track history of animal foods, let me just say that you are WAY more open-minded than Craig is!
> 
> ...


I hear ya. The image you uploaded doesn't show that level of detail in the verbiage, at least not within the webpage.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

This is from the dog food we've used from day one, created by a vet that practiced in our town. Neither of our girls have ever had any dietary issues.
*The founding philosophy behind our formulas is what Dr. Gary Cotton, Founder of Best Breed, calls “Common Sense Nutrition.” Common Sense Nutrition means we disregard the usual marketing and cost control techniques often used by the larger conglomerate-type pet food companies and simply develop the healthiest all-natural dog and cat foods possible.*

Best Breed is committed to producing the safest and freshest pet foods possible. As a smaller, privately-held company, we are able to implement tighter quality controls and shorter lead times to ensure that only the finest and freshest ingredients are used. Best Breed pays a premium to source U.S.or Canadian-grown non-GMO grains and low-ash meats from accredited U.S.-based suppliers. Further, all diets are made in the U.S., in facilities that are both European Union approved and regularly inspected by the U.S. Department of Agriculture. Lastly, ingredients are tested as they arrive at the plant by our in-house lab and recorded for traceability. Ingredients are then tracked as they are being used for production and with one date code we can know which batch of ingredients were used in a particular bag of food. All ingredients used our formulas are EU-approved, which means if an ingredient is not good enough for you to eat, it absolutely can not be used in our food. *Learn More About EU-approved Ingredients*


----------



## tc68 (May 31, 2006)

I'm surprised this doesn't happen more often. People want animals to be treated humanely and what's the most humane way to dispatch an animal...drugs. That's how we put our dogs down. People would be up in arms if they learned that cows and pig's throats were slit or chicken's heads were cut off to give us the food that we feed our pets. I'd be interested in knowing how this whole problem is fixed by the industry.


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

tc68 said:


> I'm surprised this doesn't happen more often. People want animals to be treated humanely and what's the most humane way to dispatch an animal...drugs. That's how we put our dogs down. People would be up in arms if they learned that cows and pig's throats were slit or chicken's heads were cut off to give us the food that we feed our pets. I'd be interested in knowing how this whole problem is fixed by the industry.


The thing with this particular drug is that it's used for dogs, cats, and horses. It should never be in a beef/chicken/bison/fish food formula, and yet....?

Using drugs to kill animals intended for human consumption isn't standard, because those drugs go onto your plate and into your body. When you give a farm animal antibiotics, or parasite control (wormer, for example) there is always information on the label about how close to date of slaughter it can be safely used. And this is one place where humane animal husbandry can enter the gray realm.... some producers have been heavily criticized for withholding needed antibiotics or antiparasite treatments in order to maintain "organic" certification. You can postpone the slaughter of a steer by a month or two to allow drugs to leave his system, but commercial agriculture is not going to postpone the slaughter of a chicken that only lives for a few weeks anyway. 

With euthanasia drugs, obviously a "safe out time before slaughter" isn't possible.

While it isn't fun to discuss, bolt guns (cattle) and "killing cones" (poultry) are very fast when utilized with skill and care... 

Choosing to own dogs is choosing to own an obligate meat-eater.... lots of animals will die to feed a large breed dog over its lifetime. I do agree, it's worth thinking about the big picture instead of putting blinders on.


----------



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

Craig Caughlin said:


> I help manage another newsgroup for dogs with members located all over the world.
> 
> One of our list member took these photos below. The first photo was taken as this truck passed them down the freeway. The second photos shows the same truck (if you look carefully through the fence) parked at a Purina Plant.
> 
> Craig


The first photo was not taken as the truck passed them on the highway. The truck is not moving as seen by the lack of motion blur in the back ground or on the wheels of the truck. Please don't lie about obvious things. It makes your credibility suspect.


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

Yeah, those exact tanker photos were distributed and shared wiiiiiiidely about 5-6 years ago. 

They've been blogged about and reposted all over the place for quite some time.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

One issue that I remember popped up during the 90s was vets were seeing some dogs not responding to euth drugs normally during their final moments -- we all need those drugs to work correctly, for humane euthanasia to provide a good death for a beloved, suffering pet at the end of their life. There was suspicion that frequent, low level, non-lethal exposure in food had changed how their body responded to the drug -- and the results were bad, with needless suffering.

I think we're seeing the Evanger's problem was the tip of the iceberg. Species other than those on the label find they're way in through the rendering vat -- what's sold as cheap beef meal may have horse--or who knows what else--in it. This is why Dog Food Advisor should be no one's primary source of info any more. It assumes all ingredient labels are correct, and that all sources of any listed ingredient are equal. Big mistake.

Don't think for a second that the other ingredients aren't similarly cheaply sourced. Read the deposition transcripts on Truth about Pet Food regarding how Mars (Royal Canin, Nutro, Pedigree, etc.) allegedly handles "rejected" loads of grain, according to their employee under oath.


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

Yep...

https://www.fda.gov/AboutFDA/Center...VM/CVMFOIAElectronicReadingRoom/ucm129131.htm

While some of the results and followup articles are rather vague, the bottom line is that the presence of pentobarbital pretty strongly indicates that a companion species of some sort went into the food. I include horses in my "companion animal" category.....

It's a barbiturate that requires a controlled substance license... Farmer John can't keep it in his fridge to put down an elderly milk cow. 

It should not be in dog food, and yet it is.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

I been singin this song for 20 years about WHAT REALLY is used in pet foods!

I have also posted the Purina pictures many times.

Has anyone ever read "Food Our Pets Die For" by Anne Martin?
That's the book I started with and never went back to kibble!


The FDA is NOT standing at each pet food manufacturer location WATCHING what they are putting into the cooking vats! The manufacturer's are "On an honor" system!!!!! REALLY?????


SHAMEFUL!!!! 


That is why people like Susan Thixton created her site Truth About Pet Food.....and people say that she's a fanatic! 
Even Mollie Morrisette - Poisoned Pets. 

Google.... "Susan Thixton and the FDA" and read all of the articles about how she has been fighting for YEARS about this type of thing with the FDA.


Moms :|


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

What about downer cows? I think AR people sometimes get them to be euthed with drugs, I don't know what the typical policy is besides let them die in a heap. They are not allowed for human consumption, I think, so I am sure they go to pet food.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

I euthanized a horse about...15 years ago? The barn was in an area where we were not legally allowed to bury horses, and enough houses around that you couldn't be sneaky about it. So we had to call "the guy with the truck". I was told some story about the body being taken to a pet cemetery in another state but I am certain this was not true.

So what does happen to the euthanized horses who can't be buried. Is there any legitimate use for the body other than sneaking it into petfood? That's 1000 pounds of meat that not only the guy didn't pay for, I paid HIM to take the body away.

What is legitimately supposed to happy to euthanized dogs and cats that aren't cremated? I ask because if there isn't a reasonable explanation for what's done with those bodies, then the next most reasonable thing to assume is that they are recycled. 

The old "joke" always was that the horse wound up in a can of alpo.


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

There isn't a whole lot of transparency imho. I've never been in a position to ask the source. 

Some poultry feed (and some commercial fish foods, and other agricultural feed additives) use blood, fats, and bone meal (of unnamed species sources). There is a dog food discussed here recently that clearly lists "Animal Plasma" as an ingredient, which means that the REST of the blood was already removed and utilized elsewhere.... and again, the source species isn't named. If you google SDAP, a ton of info comes up.

The farm/garden industry uses a lot of the same. Many off-the-shelf fertilizers for home use have bone meal, blood meal, poultry byproducts, etc. Including plenty of the popular, recognizable, heavily marketed "organic" brands.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

The high-kill animal shelters I'm familiar with send the dead dogs and cats to a land fill -- they load each one into thick, black trash bags, and tie a knot. Those aren't going to a rendering plant, at least not here. Places with more landfill regulations might not allow it though. 

The local vet school buys a few of them, when students need fresh ones to dissect, but that's a very small number of the total.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Craig Caughlin said:


> I help manage another newsgroup for dogs with members located all over the world.
> 
> One of our list member took these photos below. The first photo was taken as this truck passed them down the freeway. The second photos shows the same truck (if you look carefully through the fence) parked at a Purina Plant.
> 
> Craig


Was he delivering or picking up?


----------



## Craig Caughlin (Oct 17, 2007)

Steve Strom said:


> Was he delivering or picking up?


I don't know the answer to that. The photos were taken by one of our list members as they were driving down the highway (make sense angelas ?...or do you think I'm lying about that too?) and they shared them with our newsgroup.

Craig


----------



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

First, Inedible Animal Food could just mean not fit for human consumption. Given that dogs literally evolved to live with humans as scavengers of human waste of all kinds, I don't really have a problem with dog food being composed of some parts not fit for human consumption. 

Second, kind of a strange way to label a transport truck, no? I haven't seen trucks with "Edible Animal Food" driving around highways.

I do not want to feed my dogs anything containing phenobarbital, no arguments there. But I think those photos are most likely photoshopped and if not, don't mean anything because inedible for humans is quite common when it comes to dog food.


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

I also agree that the photos were likely not taken by a member that was driving down the highway, and either way they are suspect at best. It's mostly just speculation and people guessing at what they "could" mean. No one really knows. It is something to think about though. I just avoid Purina for the most part anyway.

I am not saying you are a liar, Craig, just that perhaps your information is not totally accurate, at no fault of your own?


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

Inedible Animal Food | Long-Dangerous Tails


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Craig Caughlin said:


> I don't know the answer to that. The photos were taken by one of our list members as they were driving down the highway (make sense angelas ?...or do you think I'm lying about that too?) and they shared them with our newsgroup.
> 
> Craig


In 2012 Craig?

Purina?s Inedible Animal Food ? Truth about Pet Food


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Here is a fact..

I worked at a vet for a long time and I witnessed them picking up euthanized animals in a pick up truck. Dead animals heaped in a pile filled to the top. A sight I will NEVER forget. 

This is not about not fit for human consumption. I get that for some things. The problem is the drugs used to put an animal to sleep. Who wants their animals to ingest that?

I put this challenge out there..

Call your local vets. Ask them where euthanized animals go that are not claimed by owners or ashes are not requested. Vets pay for this service. Do you think they don't know where these animals are going or being used for? I can bet no one gets the truth, even if you ask straight out of rendering services are used. If vets and shelters didn't provide these animals, that would be a huge start to end this.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I know through a veterinarian often - if they are euthanizing a clients pet , the vet often works with a local crematory service who also provides private burials on their property in addition to cremation services. If you have your pet euthanized cat, dog, horse etc. by a vet- you are solely responsible for the the disposal of the animal whether it be a choice to have your pet buried on your property or at a local pet cemetery often offered by the crematory service, a private cremation - you get ashes back or a group cremation where you do not get ashes back and the pet is cremated with other pets. These fees are paid at the same time you pay for the euthanasia and sign necessary forms. I would question that if is handled otherwise. Animal shelters I have no idea what they do I would imagine they are alloted money to have animals cremated or Sent to the dumps how sad is that or sent to vet schools or science labs and I’m sure sold to pet food companies- which I wonder how common this is.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Jenny720 said:


> I know through a veterinarian often - if they are euthanizing a clients pet , the vet often works with a local crematory service who also provides private burials on their property in addition to cremation services. If you have your pet euthanized cat, dog, horse etc. by a vet- you are solely responsible for the the disposal of the animal whether it be a choice to have your pet buried on your property or at a local pet cemetery often offered by the crematory service, a private cremation - you get ashes back or a group cremation where you do not get ashes back and the pet is cremated with other pets. These fees are paid at the same time you pay for the euthanasia and sign necessary forms. I would question that if is handled otherwise. Animal shelters I have no idea what they do I would imagine they are alloted money to have animals cremated or Sent to the dumps how sad is that or sent to vet schools or science labs and I’m sure sold to pet food companies- which I wonder how common this is.


Then start questioning it. I don't think you realize how many people do not choose any option. They pay a euthansia fee and walk out. Veterinarian offices pay a monthly fee for a service to pick up animals. This is a rendering service. Do you really think that vets that charge through the butt and refuse to help animals due to money will pay $50-$100 per animal for cremations, when they can pay $300 a month for as many as possible?

I just had a cat that I had for a month die. I got her ashes because I know what happens when you don't and I couldn't let that happen. So I paid $300 for one 9 pound cat. .

I work in the garbage industry. We had someone who wanted to fill a 30 yard dumpster with dead horses. I had to put them on hold for that one. It is against the law to put them in a landfill, so where do you think they go? This would go for animal shelters too. What are the other options? I can tell you shortly after this, Evangers was exposed for using horse meat. What are the chances that the man with the horses found somewhere for those horses, which was no more then 45 minutes away? Pretty good I would say. I wanted to know how that many horses got dead? I couldn't ask, even though I really really wanted too.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

That’s what is said I would question that with your vet that would do such a thing. Yeah I don’t know any vets that would eat the cost the owner has to pay up front and either take their pet with them or choose a service and pay in advance.


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

Here is an article I read a while back that goes into pet disposal. 

It is a reprint of a mainstream newspaper article, rather than something pulled off a site dedicated to dog food. 

Some of it could be considered graphic, choose to read (or not) with discretion.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/goodne...ining-render-plant-explains-by-van-smith/amp/


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Jenny720 said:


> That’s what is said I would question that with your vet that would do such a thing. Yeah I don’t know any vets that would eat the cost the owner has to pay up front and either take their pet with them or choose a service and pay in advance.


It's most vets. That's the point. Most if not all do this. They ask you if you want the ashes, you say no. Some might charge a minimal disposal fee, some don't charge anything because of the small fee they pay for disposal monthly. Either way, even if a disposal fee is paid, these animals do not go to get cremated or buried. They get dumped in a truck and brought to rendering plants.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

That’s what I said I would question your vet that would do such a thing. Yeah I don’t know any vets that would eat the cost -the owner has to pay up front and either take their pet with them or choose a service and pay in advance. It is not against the law to put euthanized pets in the landfill. 30 horses is quite a lot and it sure would of been with making a few calls as to who this person was. Cremating a horse and getting ashes backs is very expensive $3,500 an average -group cremation not so much. A individual person with 30 dead horses is questionable to say the least. There was a crematory who was actually not doing private cremations but mass cremations. They were caught. I remember this.
This article can be upsetting. my horse was privately cremated so a sensitive subject for me. Corruption is everywhere. 
http://www.nytimes.com/1991/06/19/nyregion/pet-cemetery-broke-hearts-in-burial-fraud-fbi-says.html


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Jenny720 said:


> That’s what I said I would question your vet that would do such a thing. Yeah I don’t know any vets that would eat the cost -the owner has to pay up front and either take their pet with them or choose a service and pay in advance. It is not against the law to put euthanized pets in the landfill. 30 horses is quite a lot and it sure would of been with making a few calls as to who this person was. Cremating a horse and getting ashes backs is very expensive $3,500 an average -group cremation not so much. A individual person with 30 dead horses is questionable to say the least. There was a crematory who was actually not doing private cremations but mass cremations. They were caught. I remember this.
> This article can be upsetting. my horse was privately cremated so a sensitive subject for me. Corruption is everywhere.
> Pet Cemetery Broke Hearts In Burial Fraud, F.B.I. Says - NYTimes.com



My company owns several landfills. There are specefic laws and licenses. If these licenses don't exist then animals can not be brought in. That is small animals, no large animas are allowed period.

"Prohibited materials: hazardous waste, any liquids, closed containers or barrels, large dead animals."

And this wasn't 30 dead horses, it was probably closer to 50 for the size dumper needed. A very weird situation. A disease?


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

llombardo said:


> Jenny720 said:
> 
> 
> > That’s what I said I would question your vet that would do such a thing. Yeah I don’t know any vets that would eat the cost -the owner has to pay up front and either take their pet with them or choose a service and pay in advance. It is not against the law to put euthanized pets in the landfill. 30 horses is quite a lot and it sure would of been with making a few calls as to who this person was. Cremating a horse and getting ashes backs is very expensive $3,500 an average -group cremation not so much. A individual person with 30 dead horses is questionable to say the least. There was a crematory who was actually not doing private cremations but mass cremations. They were caught. I remember this.
> ...


I’m glad that is a law. I can not believe even small animals would be allowed.


llombardo said:


> Jenny720 said:
> 
> 
> > That’s what I said I would question your vet that would do such a thing. Yeah I don’t know any vets that would eat the cost -the owner has to pay up front and either take their pet with them or choose a service and pay in advance. It is not against the law to put euthanized pets in the landfill. 30 horses is quite a lot and it sure would of been with making a few calls as to who this person was. Cremating a horse and getting ashes backs is very expensive $3,500 an average -group cremation not so much. A individual person with 30 dead horses is questionable to say the least. There was a crematory who was actually not doing private cremations but mass cremations. They were caught. I remember this.
> ...


I’m glad that is a law. I can not believe even small animals would be allowed. 50 horses dead and on no ones radar -wreaks of suspicion. 

A trusted vet, would have available a trusted reputable service that they refer that do both private and group cremations though. Really was not aware this was not the norm as always been my experience at different vets and also worked at a vets office. Animal shelters yes sketchy.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Jenny720 said:


> I’m glad that is a law. I can not believe even small animals would be allowed.
> 
> I’m glad that is a law. I can not believe even small animals would be allowed. 50 horses dead and on no ones radar -wreaks of suspicion.
> 
> A trusted vet, would have available a trusted reputable service that they refer that do both private and group cremations though. Really was not aware this was not the norm as always been my experience at different vets and also worked at a vets office. Animal shelters yes sketchy.


The thing is that vets do offer private and group cremations, but people don't go for it. So if the people don't care to do this, the vets have to have an alternate that is cost effective. I left working at the vets because the number of animals put to sleep with owners that dropped them off and walked out was way more then those that cared enough to stay. I can't even count how many animals I had to hold while they died because the owners weren't there. I can't count how many were put to sleep because the owners thought they were old. Nothing wrong with them except "they were old". Liability is huge, so vets had no choice but to euthanize at owners request.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

That is sad. I have to get off this thread.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Small animals routinely go to land fills in many places. I know the shelters do it. I know the vets do it too -- they keep them in the freezer til trash day, then bag them, and put them in the dumpster right before the trash truck comes. If clients decline cremation, they may take them home to bury, or the vet puts them in the dumpster. I know of only one vet who requires cremation (our rescue's vet, actually) because she refuses to treat dead pets as trash. Animal Control in some municipalities also has a dead animal pick-up service. I'm pretty sure they're sending them to the dump too, in places that allow it.

There are rural dumps that have bear problems, at least in mountainous parts of the West. One town in Colorado had a place people would set up lawn chairs to watch the bears marauding through the dump. The reality of some of these dumped carcasses may be that they're feeding nuisance wildlife acclimated to living off human trash.


----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

It takes 100cc of phenobarbitol to euthanize a 1000lb horse. I feel fairly certain this is where the pet food contamination is coming from. It may be that the vet missed the vein and had to reinject. This would cause a concentration in the neck muscle of the horse and the meat from there likely killed that dog. 

Out here people bury their dogs. Ranchers drag dead livestock far away out of sight for the vultures, although that is technically illegal. Cattle are either found dead or had to be shot. Horses put to sleep with phenobarbitol are usually burried. I know a lady who loves her horses so much that she has a little PVC pipe going down to their bodies. She will have some of her ashes put in with each horse. I myself have the bones of the best horse I ever had in my life. She lived to be 40 years old. They are in a box. That is so when I kick the bucket, dig me a hole and toss her in there too.


----------



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

Let's not forget our power as consumers here. 

Some of the better brands of dog food are more serious in regards to their quality control - and they actually do safety tests of their products above and beyond what is required by law. A few brands started testing for melamine after the 2007 recall. Some started testing for ethoxyquin when it became common knowledge that snuck into dog foods with out the need for being listed on the bag thanks to the regulations of the fishing industry. 

Point being - manufacturers can and have changed based on customer demand. Especially the smaller brands - the ones still run by pet people. 

Take 5 minutes out of your day and use the "contact us" feature on your dog food brand's website: 



> Hello, I have been a loyal consumer of your product. My dogs love it!
> 
> In light of recent findings of the euthanasia drug pentobarbital in dog food due to the unscrupulous and fraudulent practices at rendering plants across the nation, I wanted to inquire what quality control tests your brand does to ensure the safety of our pets?
> 
> ...


And if you have an extra few minutes - email the manufacturers of food that you maybe don't feed. I am flabbergasted that Natural Balance doesn't test for pento. It's been an issue in dog food for decades, and NB already DOES extra safety testing. It's the corner stone of their brand! 

Send them a message and ask why they don't test for it - https://www.naturalbalanceinc.com/contact-us


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I like voodoolambs idea and sent that question in. Also I don’t think vets should treat dogs like trash and require some type of cremation whether be group or private or the owner takes the pet home to bury. The veternarian’s requirement works well.


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

voodoolamb said:


> Take 5 minutes out of your day and use the "contact us" feature on your dog food brand's website:
> 
> And if you have an extra few minutes - email the manufacturers of food that you maybe don't feed. I am flabbergasted that Natural Balance doesn't test for pento. It's been an issue in dog food for decades, and NB already DOES extra safety testing. It's the corner stone of their brand!
> 
> Send them a message and ask why they don't test for it - https://www.naturalbalanceinc.com/contact-us


I sent in a feedback form over the weekend, with my name and contact information, asking if they test for pentobarbital.

This is the email I received this morning. They did not answer my very clear, very specific question - and instead danced around the issue and patted themselves on the back. Which I find extremely disappointing.  

Many previous experiences (professional and personal) have strengthened my opinion that when companies avoid your request in writing, and ask you to call for more info, there is information that they do not want to put in print to be copied, shared, and redistributed. 



> [email protected]
> 11:00 AM (36 minutes ago)
> 
> to me
> ...


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

Just wondering if there is any other drug, manmade or holistic that could be used and be just as painless and effective without compromising the safety for recycle use?


----------



## RebelsMa (Feb 13, 2018)

I'm so sad, after so many tries Natural balance salmon and sweet potato is the only food my 1 yr gsd Rebel has zero problems with
Response I got:

Thank you for reaching out to us. We can assure you that Natural Balance is not impacted by these claims. Our canned dog formulas are manufactured in a different manufacturing facility, and we do not share our ingredient sourcing. We are confident in the safety of our products, and will continue to do whatever it takes to ensure the safety of your pets in the same way we would our own. Please also know that Natural Balance has a strict testing policy to ensure the safety of our products in which we test ALL of our products for nine different contaminants. These contaminants include Salmonella, E. coli, Ochratoxin, Zearalenone, Fumonisin, Melamine, Cyanuric Acid, Aflatoxin, and DON (Vomitoxin). We post all of our test results online (www.naturalbalanceinc.com) for our customers to view through our Buy With Confidence Program. If you have any questions at all, please don't hesitate to reach back out.


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

RebelsMa said:


> I'm so sad, after so many tries Natural balance salmon and sweet potato is the only food my 1 yr gsd Rebel has zero problems with
> Response I got:
> 
> Thank you for reaching out to us. We can assure you that Natural Balance is not impacted by these claims. Our canned dog formulas are manufactured in a different manufacturing facility, and we do not share our ingredient sourcing. We are confident in the safety of our products, and will continue to do whatever it takes to ensure the safety of your pets in the same way we would our own. Please also know that Natural Balance has a strict testing policy to ensure the safety of our products in which we test ALL of our products for nine different contaminants. These contaminants include Salmonella, E. coli, Ochratoxin, Zearalenone, Fumonisin, Melamine, Cyanuric Acid, Aflatoxin, and DON (Vomitoxin). We post all of our test results online (www.naturalbalanceinc.com) for our customers to view through our Buy With Confidence Program. If you have any questions at all, please don't hesitate to reach back out.


That response is the same as what I got, in essence.

"We assure you our food cannot possibly contain Ingredient X. Because we do an excellent job testing for Ingredients A, B, and C!"


----------



## RebelsMa (Feb 13, 2018)

I notice they are stating 'canned foods' now specifically 

and now to find a new food I suppose, who to trust


----------

